# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Indie Dev Lounge - Chaîne Twitch animée par des devs indés FR

## Valryon

Salut les canards,

Vous le savez peut-être, je suis paraît-il "développeur de jeux indépendants" avec à mon actif des plus ou moins belles réussites comme "Monique : Passion Hôtesse de Caisse" ou "Steredenn".

Avec les autres développeurs indés français, cela fait maintenant plusieurs mois que nous essayons de mettre en place une émission hebdomadaire sur Twitch : 

*Indie Dev Lounge*


*C'est quoi ?*

Il s'agit d'avoir un espace pour raconter des bêtises pendant 2h à plusieurs, en général 5 ou 6 invités. 

Côté invités, on essaie de mélanger des nouvelles têtes avec d'autres plus récurrents. 
En vrac, quelques noms : Melibellule (Transformice), Mi-Clos (Out There), mrhelmut (Neurovoider), William de Swing Swing Submarine (Tetrobot & Co, Seasons After Fall)... bref la scène indé française.  ::): 

Plusieurs formats selon les semaines :
- Les défis du dev : on essaie de faire le meilleur score sur un jeu en présence du créateur
- L'Indie Coffee : des débats sans langue de bois sur les thèmes qu'apportent les invités
- Le Retro Engineering : les invités fouillent dans leurs souvenirs pour trouver un vieux jeu lié au thème

Et d'autres formats sont à l'étude, comme une critique poussée en direct d'un jeu avec son créateur.

C'est chouette, et je ne dis pas ça parce que j'y passe de temps en temps, mais c'est pour nous un vrai espace de libertés et une manière de faire découvrir un peu l'envers du décor et les questions qui entourent le jeu vidéo indépendant sans pression extérieur, sans contraintes.

*Où ça se passe ?

Tous les mercredits à 21h sur Twitch :*

-> http://www.twitch.tv/indiedevlounge

Vous avez raté l'émission ? Pas de soucis, nous l'avons en *replay* !

-> https://www.youtube.com/c/IndieDevLounge

La dernière émission en date : *Indie Coffee #4*




*Autres liens*

- Un groupe Steam pour retrouver les jeux recommandés pendant les émissions : http://steamcommunity.com/groups/indiedevlounge
- Le compte twitter : @IndieDevLounge
- Facebook : https://www.facebook.com/Indie-Dev-L...3284844376963/


N'hésitez pas à faire un saut, en plus le tchat est en général très animé (dans le bon sens du terme) pendant l'émission.  ::):

----------


## Fenrir

Je valide, les émissions sont vraiment sympa, continuez comme ça !  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

J'ai déjà regardé quelques bouts aussi des précédents, c'est chouette  ::):

----------


## schouffy

subscribed!

----------


## Valryon

Demain je dis des bêtises en direct sur l'IDL  ::): 



Le thème pour la soirée est l'*early access et les autres moyens de vendre un jeu "pas fini"*.
J'y raconterai mon expérience avec Steredenn avec de chouettes devs.

N'hésitez pas à venir faire un tour, de 21h à 23h.

----------

